# Burlington Bees Baseball team



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

http://s196.photobucket.com/albums/aa190/Drew454/Burlington Bees/

While at "Royals Fanfest" this weekend with my son I ran across one of the Royals farm teams. They are apparently out of Burlington, Iowa. I quickly shot a couple of photos and sent them to my wife as a great Birthday gift idea (jersey) for her wonderful husband .


----------



## Oldbee (Sep 25, 2006)

Nice photos. Does your son play on the team? Are they playing baseball already in MO.?? Not here!! Three more months.  Those little league days go by fast.

I had to type in Burlington Bees in the PhB. search. Do you want to insert the exact link-- while you still can? .


----------



## D Coates (Jan 6, 2006)

Woops... Nope, he's a huge sports fan and the company I work for has season tickets to the KC Royals. "Fanfest" is to get fans excited about the upcoming year. Bad team but a great stadium. I do help coach him in little league. It's a city league and he's 10. Ironically, one of the kids on his team is Ryan Howard's (Phillies) son. I didn't know this until he showed up and sign autographs at one of the games. He was really nice and had ice cream with all the boys. I was a little embarassed in that I'm not particularly baseball inclined and here I am coaching a serious Major League players son.


----------

